# Hi from new kid in town *first pics added*



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Hallo everybody, 
last Saturday I went to my dealer to buy a new set of windshield wipers for my Golf... and to make the long story short, today I drove home with my new ibis white TTR!
Love at first sight it was...


















The front, in Ibis white, somehow makes me think of this









For you spec maniacs:
factory fit: s-tronic, magma nappa, alu pack, xenon, Concert MP3 radio, 18" turbines, Audi Park Pilot, isofix
dealer fit: ipod cable, cruise control, leather brake lever+arm rest


----------



## monkey_boy (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG is there some sort of Halloween crazy deals on at Audi dealers this week....3rd story I have read about "love at first sight" orders/purchases within 24hrs, this week 

Well done. Proud of you. Lest hope the wipers on the TTR last a while eh?


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats the right way to do it.... :wink:

Congrats - and I hope you will enjoy the car as much I as do....


----------



## Godders486 (Oct 4, 2007)

nippo_ said:


> Hallo everybody,
> last Saturday I went to my dealer to buy a new set of windshield wipers for my Golf... and to make the long story short, today I drove home with my new ibis white TTR! Love at first sight it was...


nippo that is a legendary performance, and just the reason why I shouldnt be allowed to the local garages by myself too! Well Done!

Any chance of you posting some pics soon.....would love to see the Ibis TTR!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi nippo - that is one very expensive set of Golf wipers :lol:

Enjoy the car.


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

geez lucky you ))) go into a dealership and leave with a car...in the UK you have to wait at least 6 months ))) congrats though!! i know how it feels..love at first sight) just got mine a month ago


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: Pure class 

Let's see the pictures please 

Oh yes, that goes to you too Yabuzko


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> :lol: :lol: Pure class
> 
> Let's see the pictures please
> 
> Oh yes, that goes to you too Yabuzko


what, the pictures?)) you can see some here: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... c&start=40
it's from the Somerset meet


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ybuzko said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: Pure class
> ...


Ybuzko

Love the photo's - you must be an artist


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Congrats on the roadster! Be sure to get some pics up soon!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Ybuzko
> 
> Love the photo's - you must be an artist


aww thanks  just doing photography as a hobby


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice pics! Turbines look good!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ybuzko said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Ybuzko
> ...


Really?

I love the way you place the car in your picture. So simple, really elegant. 

TBH I am not a big fan of Sahara, but in it's natural surrounding (  ) it does look rather good.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

Is that Sahara Silver...I think in some other posts it looked more like Dakar beige? I have sahara silver....looks quite a bit darker than mine...


----------



## Sussex_Paul (Aug 1, 2007)

Great looking car Nippo!
With your speedy decision making, it must be dangerous for you over in Italy - just popping into the Ferrari/Lambo/Maserati garage for a look around, and coming out with something deeply expensive!!!!
Enjoy!!


----------



## ybuzko (Sep 11, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Really?
> 
> I love the way you place the car in your picture. So simple, really elegant.
> 
> TBH I am not a big fan of Sahara, but in it's natural surrounding (  ) it does look rather good.


it's not Sahara, it's a Dakar Beige  but yeah, it looks good on the sand


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ybuzko said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Really?
> ...


oops got my desert's mixed up


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

modernTT said:


> Is that Sahara Silver...I think in some other posts it looked more like Dakar beige? I have sahara silver....looks quite a bit darker than mine...


Yes those pictures [you posted] are Sahara - I got my colours mixed up. Ybuzko's car is deffo Dakar - Sorry to cause confusion across the whole of the Western World :lol:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I like the look of Dakar...it is really an interesting color and not offered in the states! [email protected] wrong deserts!! :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

ybuzko said:


> geez lucky you ))) go into a dealership and leave with a car...in the UK you have to wait at least 6 months ))) congrats though!! i know how it feels..love at first sight) just got mine a month ago


Well, I sort of had to be happy with it the way it came, without some gizmos I probably would have spent money on...


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Sussex_Paul said:


> Great looking car Nippo!
> With your speedy decision making, it must be dangerous for you over in Italy - just popping into the Ferrari/Lambo/Maserati garage for a look around, and coming out with something deeply expensive!!!!
> Enjoy!!


I much appreciate your trust in my possibilities, but the TTR I got is about as far as a loan can stretch for me... 47 more installments and I can decide to change wipers again  Don't know if I would get any of the above though, I considered for a while a (very little) used Boxster, but I did not like the image of me it was giving. The TTR is much more cheerful, less a**ehole... and the 2.0 has acceptable running costs to use it as a commuter!


----------

